# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  بدست آوردن آدرس مک در اندروید

## hrkhrkhrk

سلام
سورس کد واسه بدست آوردن آدرس مک در ویندوز زیاده

اما سوال من اینه که آیا در اندروید هم می شود مک آدرس را بدست آورد

اگر کدی باشد که هم در ویندوز و هم در اندروید اجرا شود که نور علی نور است ( مثلا با استفاده از کامپوننت های Indy )

خواهش می کنم سریع تر جواب بدید لطفا.

----------


## pbm_soy

مسلما کد ویندوز با آندروید متفاوت است هرچند برای هردو با جاا برنام بنویسید


WifiManager wifiManager = (WifiManager) getSystemService(Context.WIFI_SERVICE);
WifiInfo wInfo = wifiManager.getConnectionInfo();
String macAddress = wInfo.getMacAddress();

----------


## hrkhrkhrk

ببخشید
اما این کد برای جاواست که
من برای دلفی ( فایرمانکی ) می خواهم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز از کامپیوننت IdIpWatch استفاده کن من ازش ip رو میگیرم هم تو ویندوز و هم اندروید برای ip دستور ساده ای داره به احتمال زیاد مک آدرس هم میده(من تا به حال برای ip استفاده کردم برای مک آدرس نه نمیدونم میده یا نه باید تست کنی) :متفکر:

----------


## hrkhrkhrk

نه نداره ( یا حداقل من ندیدم )

----------


## Mask

> دوست عزیز از کامپیوننت IdIpWatch استفاده کن من ازش ip رو میگیرم هم تو ویندوز و هم اندروید برای ip دستور ساده ای داره به احتمال زیاد مک آدرس هم میده(من تا به حال برای ip استفاده کردم برای مک آدرس نه نمیدونم میده یا نه باید تست کنی)


چه ربطی به مک داره این کامپوننت. از اسمش مشخصه کارش(دیدن ای پی)

----------


## pbm_soy

> مسلما کد ویندوز با آندروید متفاوت است هرچند برای هردو با جاا برنام بنویسید
> 
> 
> WifiManager wifiManager = (WifiManager) getSystemService(Context.WIFI_SERVICE);
> WifiInfo wInfo = wifiManager.getConnectionInfo();
> String macAddress = wInfo.getMacAddress();


شرمنده من حواسم نبود دیدم مک برای آندروید میخواید نمونه کد جاوا گذاشتم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز بعد از گشت و گذار در انبوهی از دیتاها این رو برات پیدا کردم(به قول معروف زیر اثاث های قدیمی زیر پروژه کهنه ها پیدا کردم) از ip تا ssid و حتی hidden ssid رو بهت میده mac رو هم بهت میده برای گوشی هستش روی ویندوز تست نکردم.
ببینش هرجاش رو نفهمیدی بگو.
فقط خواستی جایی استفاده کنی حتما به این unit که در این فایل هست باید در محل سورست باشه با این اسم Androidapi.JNI.Net.Wifi
موفق باشی.

http://s6.picofile.com/file/82133989..._Info.zip.html

----------


## hrkhrkhrk

خیلی ممنون کد خیلی خوبی بود
ولی این کد وقتی وای فای خاموش باشه ( مثلا گوشی با سیم کارت به اینترنت وصل باشه ) دیگه جواب نمی ده

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

شرمنده دوست عزیز توی اثاث قدیمی هام همین بود.
بعد وقتی وای فای خاموش باشه شما به صورت طبیعی هم نه ای پی رو نمی بینید و هم مک ادرس رو. :گریه: 
ولی بازم شرمنده فقط همین داشتم فکرکردم به دردت بخوره.حالا بازم میگردم شاید برای data connection که با موبایل وصل بشی شاید پیدا بکنم (قول بهت نمیدم ولی تلاشم رو میکنم)

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام به شما دوست عزیز.ببخشید دیر شد
از این کامپوننت استفاده کن ببین که مک آدرس رو اگر data connection وصل کنی بهت میده یا نه.در پروژه اندروید از کامپوننت IdIPAddrMon استفاده کن.بعد این طوری ازش مک آدرس رو بگیر.
IdIPAddrMon1.active:=true;
Edit1.Text:=IdIPAddrMon1.IPAddresses.DelimitedText  ;
وقتی داخل edit رو ببینی،میبینی اولش بهت مک آدرس رو میده و بعداز(,) ای پی رو بهت میده.
بعد میتونی با فرمان delete فقط قسمت مک آدرس رو ازش جدا کنی.(اما قبل از اینکار ببین که مک آدرس رو وقتی با data connection وصل میشی بهت میده یا نه.)
امیدوارم کمکت کنه.
موفق باشی :لبخند:

----------

